# Need help understanding fly lines and fly line assemblies



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Can some of you seasoned veterans explain to me what I need for red fishing?
The more I read the more confused I get. I understand the backing fly line and leader but I get lost with the butt section and tippet. That seems like a bunch of fragmented lines tied together and I do not understand the purpose.
What is this tropical stuff? I had done some reading and overwhelmed with all the info.

Thanks


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Can some of you seasoned veterans explain to me what I need for red fishing?
> The more I read the more confused I get. I understand the backing fly line and leader but I get lost with the butt section and tippet. That seems like a bunch of fragmented lines tied together and I do not understand the purpose.
> What is this tropical stuff? I had done some reading and overwhelmed with all the info.
> 
> Thanks


U got it! It is fragmented when hand tied, butt, mid, tippet. Here a diagram of what you are talking about, is a pic worth a 1000 words? It is tapered down to transfer energy better than a straight piece of mono would, making it extent to it's full length better when U cast. I don't believe you need this many pieces to build a leader that will turn over fine. I tie a four piece plus tippet. U can buy a tapered leader w/out knots in it. I do for cold water trout.

Tropical stuff is designed to act right in warm water conditions


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I fish a 4 section leader 40 or 50 lb butt section down to a 12-15lb test tippet when thinking Red Fish. Some of the guys just tie on a straight piece of mono and maybe a tippet and swear by it :yes:.

Where is Seacrest?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use an 8 wt floating line - Scientific Anglers or something???? Tie a perfection loop in the end. From there I tie a 4 - 5' section of 30# fluorocarbon then tie on another 4' section of 15 # fluorocarbon. Tie the fly directly to the end.

This seems to work well in the salt and brackish waters that I fish.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> Oh yeah, I fish a 4 section leader 40 or 50 lb butt section down to a 12-15lb test tippet when thinking Red Fish. Some of the guys just tie on a straight piece of mono and maybe a tippet and swear by it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, thanks for that diagram. I figured that was more applicable for trout fishing a small stream than saltwater fishing.
So for a beginner like myself, would you suggest I throw a similar line assembly? I'm assuming the 40-50lb line is to aid in casting, not for the actual fighting of the fish?

Seacrest is between Alys Beach and Watersound in Walton county. 3-4 miles west of inlet beach.



60hertz said:


> I use an 8 wt floating line - Scientific Anglers or something???? Tie a perfection loop in the end. From there I tie a 4 - 5' section of 30# fluorocarbon then tie on another 4' section of 15 # fluorocarbon. Tie the fly directly to the end.
> 
> This seems to work well in the salt and brackish waters that I fish.


Yall seem to be using a similar setup so I'm gonna give that a whirl and see how that works for me. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Flyline, loop knot your 5-8ft 40-50# flouro Leader section, then 3-4ft 10-12lb flouro tippet... In other words (not so fancy) two leaders..... One tapers down from the fly line and helps roll the tippet and fly out... 

That's typically what I use for the beach or grass flats... I've even used the similar set up here in Ohio on my 5wt and have caught a few trout. 

There's all sorts of ways to get it done, have fun!


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

Or, you can simply purchase a mono or fluorocarbon tapered leader…no knots…in your desired breaking strength range and dispense with all of the knot tying. Knots are nice to know but your sure don't need anything fancy to toss flies to reds, pomps, spanish, flounder or any other inshore fish. Besides, knots have a tendency to pick up grass, moss and any other thing when you retrieve. Tapered leaders are the way to go.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

your right the diagram is a cold water trout leader just something to show the segments U spoke of. It was just a cut and paste.

Taper knotless leaders are nice but I can go through a bunch of leaders and I can tie them up for pennies. Taper salt water leaders cost to much IMO.
Like I already mentioned I use them trout fishing.

Here's a Pro that puts some effort in his HT's he throws at bones if U have a spare 12 minutes


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's still confusing to me too......I bought pre-fab tippets (18 lbs) and they are tied straight to the loop on the floating line. I have caught 3 bull reds off the same rig w/ no issues. Alot of folks tie various sizes of line as it progressively gets smaller. Not sure if it helps casting or what, I would tend to believe the more "breaks" in a line would be more room fer failure.... then again I'm a newbie at it too so listen to everyone and conform the advice given to what you find work fer ya....


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Jason U just proved anything will work. Just where do U want to take it? I like to throw tight loops and long cast that lay out a leader w/a big fly on it straight 85' plus .


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wtbfishin said:


> Jason U just proved anything will work. Just where do U want to take it? I like to throw tight loops and long cast that lay out a leader w/a big fly on it straight 85' plus .


85' ? Heck I'll have to measure my cast when I get my new rod!!!! Like folks that have fished w/ me before, they refer to it as cane pole fishing:whistling:
I have taken advice about casting and actually got better the last time out. I use to just throw it out like a whip (quick back/quick forward) w/out pausing to allow the line to come back but since I started a little closer attention and LISTENING my casts have gotten better. Old habits are hard to break!!! If I could cast it like I can do conventional gear, ohhhhhhh I'd be dangerous!!!:shifty::thumbup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't over think Fly-fishing. Remember that you are casting a line and not the lure. The weight of your fly line should match or be close to your rod weight. The tippet and leader are to turn over the fly. Start with a heavier butt section connected to the fly line and them taper down to the leader. This tapering depends on the fly you are using and the fish you are after.. IE I have a 1wt that I use a 1/4lb fluorocarbon tippet with and a 14wt that I use a 40lb fluorocarbon tippet with. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as leaders, I like to keep it simple. Start with 4 feet of 40 pound test for the butt section (where the leader meets the fly line). Next section is 2 feet of 30 pound test; next section is foot of 20 pound test. Add about 20 inches of ten pound test (tippet) and then about 10 inches of 20 lb test "bite" leader.

Flourcarbon is fine, but because it is stiffer, it does not "roll the fly" over as smoothly as regular mono. I will normally use flouro it for the tippet and bite leader.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Most salt water fish are not very leader shy. This is not trout fishing with 18' leaders and tippet. ........I assume you are fishing 7,8, or 9wt rod. Get a spool of 40# Maxima Cameleon (sic) and a spool of 12#. pull off about 5' of 40# and put a double surgeons loop on each end. Then pull of 3' of 12# and tie a double surgeons loop on one end. Attach 40# to fly line with hand shake loop to loop then attach the 12# to the 40# with the same loop to loop knot. Now attach the fly to the 12# and go fishing. You can get fancier as you get more familiar but this is all that is really needed. If you find that you need a longer leader just increase the length of the 40#....If you get to fishing some large bushy or heavy flies you may even want to shorten the over all leader length. This is not rocket science that some would like to lead a newbie to believe. If you are chasing bone fish on crystal clear flats you may well need a more complicated and much longer leader/tippet combo. For some species you may need a short piece of bite tippet between the 12# and fly and you will need some different knots for that. Sharks, barracuda, snook and a few others. The bite tippet can be heavy mono or wire.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Lefty Kreh's Fly Fishing in salt water is an excellent book to cover all the bases. I've had mine 9 years and still refer to it occasionally for tidbits of info.
Fly fishing is more fickle than salon full of women but still a lot of fun.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

You got that right Saltybum.........I always travel to FL with it packed in with my fly tying stuff. I have had mine since the 70's.


----------

